

Titan - Xcelerate
http://www.ornl.gov/info/press_releases/get_press_release.cfm?ReleaseNumber=mr20121029-00

======
Xcelerate
I should add that is hasn't _officially_ been benchmarked by TOP500, but it is
certainly the fastest now.

PC World gives more details: [http://www.pcworld.com/article/2013228/titan-
supercomputer-h...](http://www.pcworld.com/article/2013228/titan-
supercomputer-hits-20-petaflops-of-processing-power.html)

